# New Product: Anti-Mode 8033



## Creative Sound

Hi,

I am pleased to announce that we will now be selling and supporting the Anti-Mode 8033 automatic subwoofer equalizer from DSPeaker in Finland. This product has been well received around the world and there are a number of reviews out there including _Stereophile_ magazine. 

Anti-Mode 8033

Pricing is US $350 C $380 including shipping. If you buy it together with a CSS sub driver or subwoofer kit the bundle price is US $250 C $275. Please email for special instructions on the bundling.

Inventory is expected by the 9th. There are also some other products coming from DSPeaker which we may be carrying in the future.

Bob







​


----------



## Mike P.

The AntiMode 8033 was also tested here at The Shack and did really well.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../11699-testing-dspeaker-anti-mode-8033-a.html


----------



## gperkins_1973

Isn't there a mk11 version of the Anti-mode?

cheers
graham


----------



## Creative Sound

gperkins_1973 said:


> Isn't there a mk11 version of the Anti-mode?
> 
> cheers
> graham


Hi,

The latest version is the C and the description of the differences is on the DSPeaker page.

DSPpeaker English

There is a revision of the MicAmp product due next month.

Bob


----------



## htaddikt

Creative Sound said:


> Hi,
> 
> The latest version is the C and the description of the differences is on the DSPeaker page.
> 
> DSPpeaker English
> 
> There is a revision of the MicAmp product due next month.
> 
> Bob


I am sorry, I don't see anything explaining the differences (B to C) except to say they
are 'minor'.


----------



## Creative Sound

htaddikt said:


> I am sorry, I don't see anything explaining the differences (B to C) except to say they
> are 'minor'.


You're right, my description is inaccurate. It was important to customers that they get the latest version and that was the point of the link. I'm only selling the current product.

Bob


----------



## htaddikt

Creative Sound said:


> You're right, my description is inaccurate. It was important to customers that they get the latest version and that was the point of the link. I'm only selling the current product.
> 
> Bob


I understand, you would only be selling the latest model that is in production. I will go out on a limb and assume most of us with 'B' models would not appreciate the changes in the 'C' model.

Of course, I have to admit without knowing the specific changes it a _little_ difficult to make that 'leap' in logic. 


UPDATE: From dspeaker support: 

"The 8033C features an improved enclosure using O profile (instead of U profile and a bottom plate) and better finish. 8033C also starts calibration at a lower level (so that you don't get such a scare at the start of each sweep if you haven't turned down your sub). *The correction abilities are identical in both versions*."


----------



## subzero

I guest the latest version is the C and the description of the differences is on the DSPeaker page.


----------



## subzero

The 8033C features an improved enclosure using O profile..


----------



## JoeESP9

I'm interested in the Anti-Mode device. However, I have dual subs. Is there a stereo version?


----------



## Creative Sound

JoeESP9 said:


> I'm interested in the Anti-Mode device. However, I have dual subs. Is there a stereo version?


Hi,

You can drive 2 subs assuming you can reverse the phase on one but not stereo signals. There are installations in Europe where as many as 8 subs are hooked up but with a mono signal.

Bob


----------



## JoeESP9

I have two major problems with multiple mono subs. 

1. If CD and other digital media is not mixed mono below 100Hz, why wouldn't/shouldn't I go with the source material and have full range stereo playback? LP playback although usually mixed mono below 100Hz sounds better with two subs.

2. I run two subs in stereo. There is an audible improvement over one sub or running two in mono.

Have you considered giving a discount when two or more are purchased simultaneously?


----------



## Creative Sound

JoeESP9 said:


> I have two major problems with multiple mono subs.
> 
> 1. If CD and other digital media is not mixed mono below 100Hz, why wouldn't/shouldn't I go with the source material and have full range stereo playback? LP playback although usually mixed mono below 100Hz sounds better with two subs.
> 
> 2. I run two subs in stereo. There is an audible improvement over one sub or running two in mono.
> 
> Have you considered giving a discount when two or more are purchased simultaneously?


Hi,

Sure, $600 a pair.

Bob


----------



## tcarcio

Is it possible to use the antimode in conjunction with the sms1 so you can see a graph?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

tcarcio said:


> Is it possible to use the antimode in conjunction with the sms1 so you can see a graph?


I am certain that you can. When I had the SMS-1, I used it to measure/display with other equipment all the time.


----------



## tcarcio

I would think so but I am not sure, I am thinking about getting the antimode and then maybe after it does it's thing tweek it a little more with the sms. Maybe Bob could chime in and tell us what he thinks???


----------



## tcarcio

I got the antimode and it works great. It really helped set up the Danley and it now sounds much cleaner and tighter with plenty of punch. I will say that when calibrating in between the sweeps there is electronic thump that when it happens makes the DTS10 shook my whole house.:hsd: My wife thought the windows were going to break.:bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P.

I also tried the Antimode and it made a huge improvement in my setup. I was going to post before and after graphs but unfortunately REW won't work with the ADS external sound card that I have.


----------



## tcarcio

deleted.......


----------



## mstailey

All,
Tried both the Anti-mode (purchased a week ago) and Audyssey MultiEQ-XT (Denon 989) and here are the results:

First waterfall - Audyssey only (all 8 measurements)

Second waterfall - Anti-mode (2 measurements - primary position + gradient method for second measurement)

As you can see the the anti-mode clearly does a better job but both failed to reduce the ringing at 31.9 hz. Any ideas on how to elimnate this mode? For me, it really muddies the sound a bit.


----------



## Moonfly

JoeESP9 said:


> I'm interested in the Anti-Mode device. However, I have dual subs. Is there a stereo version?


Its not stereo, but it is possible to use the antimode to eq 2 subs independently. The Antimode can measure for 2 positions, so for 2 subs you would hook them both up to the antimode, use the first sweep for sub A, then the second sweep for sub B. Its has obvious limitations, but it is possible to eq 2 subs in different positions.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Moonfly said:


> Its not stereo, but it is possible to use the antimode to eq 2 subs independently. The Antimode can measure for 2 positions, so for 2 subs you would hook them both up to the antimode, use the first sweep for sub A, then the second sweep for sub B. Its has obvious limitations, but it is possible to eq 2 subs in different positions.


I question the validity of this. If you have some data to support your suggestion, I would like to see it.

First, the AntiMode is capable of applying only one EQ filter set, so that, regardless of how you measure, both subs will get the same EQ. Second, taking 2 measurements from the same position, one for each sub, will tell the AntiMode to average/combine the two (I am not sure if it is a weighted average or not) but not account in any way for the interaction of the two subs. (They are, after all, at different distances from the LP as, if they were co-located, none of this would be necessary.)

I have not done this with the AntiMode but I suspect that it would be best to measure them together and use the AntiMode's ability to combine measurements from two mic positions since it will be applying the EQ to both subs. This is analogous to the recommendations for the SVS/Audyssey sub EQs.


----------



## Moonfly

I read it somewhere, but I will have to go find it. The comment I made about obvious limitations is in respect of it not being the same as something like the Audyssey eq, which is a true eq of each sub, and then an integration of the two. If you do the subs independently, you can combine the different responses for a single seat, while if you do both subs together, for the second sweep to have any use it would have to be in a different position. I suppose its choosing which of those two would be of the most use to you as an individual.

I'll try find the info on it again, and if I can will link it. The best solution of course, would be to have one Antimode per sub for true stereo eq'ing.


----------



## clausdk

Is the antimode capable of EQing 2 subs positioned, say, one in front, one in the back, and get a good result? I have another sub incomming, so looking towards a dual sub EQ solution


----------



## Creative Sound

clausdk said:


> Is the antimode capable of EQing 2 subs positioned, say, one in front, one in the back, and get a good result? I have another sub incomming, so looking towards a dual sub EQ solution


Hi,

I have had feedback from DSPeaker that as many as 8 subs in 1 room have been run from a single Antimode. The phase issue can be handled but I don't know about multiple microphone positions. I'll try to get some more input from Finland.

I'm experimenting with the XTZ Room Analyzer which can handle 3 different microphone positions but it doesn't allow for correction, only analysis.

Bob


----------



## JoeESP9

Sure, you can run multiple subs from one Antimode. The result is several subs in mono 
I run stereo transmission line subs asymmetrically placed and have previously inquired about stereo output on the Antimode. I was told by the importer that the output is mono and two devices would be required for stereo subs. He did offer a small discount if I purchased two at the same time.


----------



## brandon123

On the first page there is a link for this product, however i can't get it to work. Is this product still available?


----------



## htaddikt

Try this one:

http://www.dspeaker.com/en/products/anti-mode-8033.shtml


----------



## Creative Sound

htaddikt said:


> Try this one:
> 
> http://www.dspeaker.com/en/products/anti-mode-8033.shtml


Thanks, you beat me to it.

The comparison table is very informative. I have new stock of the Cinema and the original S as well as 1 or 2 slightly used original Cs. Pricing on the CSS website is current. If you'd like one of the older used Cs let me know. The S-II should be available next month sometime.

On Monday I should have my first samples of the new Antimode 2.0 Dual Core. This is targeted at the higher end stereo market and we are exploring how this might be hooked up to a 2.1 or 2.2 installation.

Watch for further updates shortly.

Bob


----------



## brandon123

htaddikt said:


> Try this one:


Thank you for the link



Creative Sound said:


> Thanks, you beat me to it.
> 
> The comparison table is very informative. I have new stock of the Cinema and the original S as well as 1 or 2 slightly used original Cs. Pricing on the CSS website is current. If you'd like one of the older used Cs let me know. The S-II should be available next month sometime.
> 
> On Monday I should have my first samples of the new Antimode 2.0 Dual Core. This is targeted at the higher end stereo market and we are exploring how this might be hooked up to a 2.1 or 2.2 installation.
> 
> Watch for further updates shortly.
> 
> Bob


Definately a product i am taking into consideration. I have been reading about all the different EQ's and its definately confusing if your trying to jump into it. This so far has seemed like the simplest solution.


----------

